# Mr olympia 2009



## abec1989 (Oct 4, 2005)

Im going 2 the 2009 mr o but dose the show do an all in package like flights hotel and tickets all in one

Anybody know?

Thanks


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

The last time I went I got the VIP tickets and so glad I did, I had to pay my own airfare and hotel and stuff though... soooo worth it... was an awesome experience and dont think I will get to do that again... unless one of the chaps on here with a business is willing to furnish me with a letter saying I will be a "rep for them" and have to go... wonder if the mrs would believe that...


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i have just booked flight and hotel seperate and will be getting tickets to the show from orleans hotel online


----------



## abec1989 (Oct 4, 2005)

Im deffo going what will the vip tickets get u do u get 2 meet the competitors?

And im off 2 california in march cant wait 2 train on muscle beach i have wanted 2 do that for years


----------



## abec1989 (Oct 4, 2005)

How much did the flight and hotel cost u?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

it was 580 for flight and hotel for a week, i'm staying at the stratosphere hotel


----------



## abec1989 (Oct 4, 2005)

thats gd thought it will be more than that

did u get the vip tickets


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

abec1989 said:


> Im deffo going what will the vip tickets get u do u get 2 meet the competitors?
> 
> And im off 2 california in march cant wait 2 train on muscle beach i have wanted 2 do that for years


I got to meet a few, Paul Dillet, Dorian Yates, Nasser, Shawn Ray, Ronnie Coleman and a few others... Plus I met Wayne DeMilia (a big wig in the weider world at the time...) got to have a dinner with some afterwards and then the breakfast seminar the next morning was good.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

going to see the mr O is my hubbys dream trip...can anyone give me the details on when it is and where to get the details of tickets and also the flights/hotel. if i can book this as a surprise, i bet i could get him to do the dishes and do the ironing for at least a week ha ha

any links or advice appreciated.

xx


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Kezz said:


> it was 580 for flight and hotel for a week, i'm staying at the stratosphere hotel


Cheaper than i thought, im gonna try go now and see Vic win!


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

How much are regular & VIP tickets to the Olympia roughly?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

avril said:


> going to see the mr O is my hubbys dream trip...can anyone give me the details on when it is and where to get the details of tickets and also the flights/hotel. if i can book this as a surprise, i bet i could get him to do the dishes and do the ironing for at least a week ha ha
> 
> any links or advice appreciated.
> 
> xx


if i'm right the olympia is on september the 25th and 26th next year Av,i'll see what i can find out


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i quite fancy the look of this as well,sounds promising and being in germany should be potentially cheaper than going to the '09 Mr O.

i know its not the olympia obviously but would still be awesome 

http://www.flexonline.com/joe_weider_world_bodybuilding_championships/news/588


----------



## pod13 (Aug 26, 2008)

Don't pre-book your hotel and flight together. Just got back from las vegas (yesterday morning so still jet-lagged) and we stayed one night in a no smoking room (make sure you get that in) at the stratosphere for $34 including tax. You can get loads of cheap deals at the last minute by using websites like hotels.com, bookings.com, priceline.co.uk (you can't register on their US site with a UK postcode - I've just saved you loads of hassle, trust me), hotwire.com, travelsupermarket.com, and a few others. We also stayed at the Venetian for $200 per night inc tax - very nice hotel and thankfully doesn't smell quite as bad as most as they cover up the nasty smoky casino smell that you'll come to know well with something that smells a bit like tea. And we got the Hard Rock Hotel for $98 inc tax per night (but they charged us $15 resort fee too - the money grabbing sods). If I went again, I'd stay at the stratosphere on the cheap. You can get a bus down the strip for $5 a day - as many trips as you like. That'll save you cab fare and presumed tipping.

Also - go to the Bellagio buffet, it's amazing. $22 and all you can eat decent food.

Grand canyon's worth a look at, but expensive to get to by helicopter.

Golds Gym on Venice Beach do a day pass for $20 if you head that way.


----------



## Jayy (Jan 5, 2008)

Recently got back myself from Vegas, but missed the show by about 1 week. However, I told the missus that next time we go, we have to go see the show. I stayed in circus circus which was nice and clean and a good price.

Don't forget the sunscreen!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

weeman said:


> i quite fancy the look of this as well,sounds promising and being in germany should be potentially cheaper than going to the '09 Mr O.
> 
> i know its not the olympia obviously but would still be awesome
> 
> http://www.flexonline.com/joe_weider_world_bodybuilding_championships/news/588


 I think i will go to this instead of the olympia next year too


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

if i remember correctly there was all sorts of promises from the top pros that said they were going to do the european ifbb expo and only 2 turned up.


----------

